# Favorite Pizza GO!



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just made a curried chickpea pizza and it's DOPENESS! Whatchu like on yer pie?


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh god not the rise of the pizza threads again

But I just like plain pizza


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

stuffed crust pizza is god tier


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2015)

I really don't have a favorite

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> stuffed crust pizza is god tier



but this is 100% true


----------



## Darumy (Mar 19, 2015)

Anything with mushrooms and/or green bell peppers.

man I could live on that stuff.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

Meat. Cheese. Obesity.
My favorite pizza toppings. 
Stuffed crust is great.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Sometimes I'll come across a really good spinach pizza. It's rare tho

I usually just like pepperoni


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

I had this dank a$$ pizza from Shakey's the other month too.
It was BBQ Hawaiian and wow it was on another level.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

chicken supreme from dominos

i live for that ****


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Hawaiian or something with Jalape?os.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

Thick crust and lots of cheese


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm really excited about the concept of a pizzacone. I've never had one though....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I had this dank a$$ pizza from Shakey's the other month too.
> It was BBQ Hawaiian and wow it was on another level.



I doubt I could recreate it to the same degree, but what all did it have? (I assume it has pineapples because Hawaiian, and pineapples are a cool topping. so I'm interested in maybe trying something similar to it)


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Pizza. Any and all pizza.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> I'm really excited about the concept of a pizzacone. I've never had one though....









same.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> Oh god not the rise of the pizza threads again



Of course you'd have to say something negative right away.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> I'm really excited about the concept of a pizzacone. I've never had one though....





Omg these things? I wanna try one soooo baddd


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't eat pizza without pineapple.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I had deep fried pizza once. it.. hurt? In a good way?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 87392
> 
> Omg these things? I wanna try one soooo baddd



ewwwww
nasty
imagine biting into all of that melted cheese and toppings with only a little bread 

ugh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 19, 2015)

I like pepperoni and sausage pizza.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I doubt I could recreate it to the same degree, but what all did it have? (I assume it has pineapples because Hawaiian, and pineapples are a cool topping. so I'm interested in maybe trying something similar to it)



I don't remember it too well, but I know there was most def Canadian bacon, pineapple, BBQ sauce, and onion. Feels like there might have been more but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

this pizza turnin heads


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 87392
> 
> Omg these things? I wanna try one soooo baddd



omg cone u not
i'm so hungry


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ewwwww
> nasty
> imagine biting into all of that melted cheese and toppings with only a little bread
> 
> ugh



If they made it with a good bread to cheese ratio, it could be pretty good. It doesn't look like it would be too short on bread, though. At least, not to me.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Are we really back in November plz no


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a Hawaiian pizza (which is my favourite) once that was amazing. It not only had pineapple but also slices of mandarin oranges. It also had 3 different types of cheese (can't remember what kinds, sorry) and thick slices of ham and this crazy good sauce that was like a cream sauce only barbecue flavoured. Sadly the place that made it closed down and I have found nothing delicious since.

Also, pizza cones are ok but nothing to write home about in my opinion.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 19, 2015)

Hawaiian, supreme, and stuffed crust cheese.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> If they made it with a good bread to cheese ratio, it could be pretty good. It doesn't look like it would be too short on bread, though. At least, not to me.



it looks like the breads really dry and hard on the outside
leaving a cheesy gooey exterior

no thanks id rather be diabetes 3


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 19, 2015)

Thin crust pizza with extra sauce and cheese... I'd be fine with just the cheese and sauce honestly.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2015)

I will just list off cool toppings off the top of my head. mix and match to what works

pepperoni
sausage (esp Italian)
chicken
onions
jalapenos
bell peppers
pineapples
tomatoes


crap tier are olives and mushrooms

esp mushrooms


anything else I'm either just forgetting to mention, or am basically neutral on

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I don't remember it too well, but I know there was most def Canadian bacon, pineapple, BBQ sauce, and onion. Feels like there might have been more but I'm not sure.



thanks.

one other small question though: do you remember anything about the bbq sauce used? like if was more sweet or spicy or anything else, thick or creamy (if it was even spread enough to be noticeable), or etc?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 19, 2015)

I like sausage, bell peppers, onions, and olives on my pizza.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I will just list off cool toppings off the top of my head. mix and match to what works
> 
> pepperoni
> sausage (esp Italian)
> ...



I recall it being a tad bit spicy!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 19, 2015)

Well first of all, homemade pizza is way better than the store bought crap, and pizza from restaurants are slightly better but still not nearly as good!!! 

okay so I like italian sausage, a good pizza sauce, onions, bell peppers, mushrooms and cheese~~~~~~~ <3

oh and the best crust is using flatbread


----------



## Karminny (Mar 19, 2015)

Bacon w stuffed crust

God bless

Orrrr

Barbeque chicken


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

Tons of meat, cheese and BBQ sauce.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

I like ALL pizza.

Papa John's Spinach Alfredo with a thin crust is awfully yummy.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I also enjoy homemade pizzabagels JUST SAYIN


----------



## matcha (Mar 19, 2015)

i really like vegetarian pizza, deluxe pizza, and pepperoni. 
i also really like putting banana peppers, green peppers, and onion on this other pizza we order from time to time, it's rad.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

I forgot to mention earlier that one time I tried a stuffed pretzel crust pizza and it was so salty it nearly killed me (not literally of course). Never again!!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 20, 2015)

I just like cheese pizza, oops.
pepperoni is okay sometimes too. stuffed crust is A+ and it's been forever since I last had any stuffed crust pizza, so now I really want it... ;__;
bacon also works for me as a pizza topping, but I'm so drawn to just cheese...


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 20, 2015)

CHICKEN BACON PIZZA with garlic crust, topped with some tomatoes and onionss frick yes


----------



## Shika (Mar 20, 2015)

I do love a good meat pizza. Mushrooms are a god send, also. I love the things!


----------



## radcat (Mar 20, 2015)

pizza w/ spinach or black olives are fantastic
i like really really think crust tho
thick crust kinda grosses me out, so i end up not eating it


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 20, 2015)

No, no, no none of you guys see that spaghetti will always be better than pizza. The spaghetti that is in a flying monster form is the most divine.


Spoiler


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't really have a preference as it really depends on my mood. I favour Hawaiian (Ham & Pineapple), Meat Lover's, Supreme, Pepperoni. 

If I did have a favourite, it would probably be that BBQ Chicken Pizza from Oregano's (Local Food Chain)


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely BLT...it might sounds gross but it's amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Anything with mussels/clams or juts good ol' mushroom stuff


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't really care for that fancy stuff, meats of any land animals will do me fine. Also cheese pizza is not pizza just have some toast


----------



## Amyy (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> I don't really care for that fancy stuff, meats of any land animals will do me fine. Also cheese pizza is not pizza just have some toast



same same, i like bbq sauce on pizza as well


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> I don't really care for that fancy stuff, meats of any land animals will do me fine. Also cheese pizza is not pizza just have some toast



Haha, so true about the cheese pizzas. I don't like them too much either, I want something more than that.


----------



## acdude (Apr 10, 2015)

bruschetta pizzia


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 10, 2015)

Ham and pineapple.


----------



## Nay (Apr 10, 2015)

Might be in the minority here but vegetarian pizzas?! So good.

Garlic sauce is so good to dip crusts in mmm


----------



## Kittyasj (Apr 10, 2015)

CHEESE


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Vegetarian pizzas, or those with mushrooms or seafood not counting shrimps


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 10, 2015)

mushroom and pepperoni


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 10, 2015)

Ham and pineapple. :3


----------



## soda (Apr 10, 2015)

Hawaiian pizza with an extra side of bacon or banana peppers. Veggie pizza is good, too.


----------



## tae (Apr 10, 2015)

i like chicken pesto the best!


----------



## penguins (Apr 10, 2015)

buffalo chicken pizzas are bomb


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

White spinach pizza is my favorite, just black olives is my second favorite


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2015)

Vegetarian pizza with extra mushrooms and bell peppers.
For my meat cravings, barbeque chicken with extra bacon please!


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuffed crust or nothing


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm so picky so it's usually just regular cheese for me.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

i usually just have cheese. Maybe pepperoni sometimes. maybe.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheesy pizza with bacon and mushrooms. Oooooh yeah! <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

I love my pizza with both pepperoni and mushroom on the top.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

I like just cheese pizza, it is really good.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not all that adventurous so long live the pepperoni and ham!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Papa Murphy's stuffed 5-meat and their Cowboy.


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

There's a Baked Ziti pizza at a local pizza place that is AMAZING. Pasta on pizza was a wonderful creation lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

I hate pizza, except one type I don't know the name of.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

Pineapple, mushroom, and olive pizza!


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 14, 2015)

I like the Canadian pizza, stuff crust from Pizza hut!  (Bacon, mushroom, and something else I think). I like mostly any pizza except Hawaiian, and it better not have olives lol


----------

